# FS: Jensen Tina/Original Spinning Wheel



## Lavender Blue

Local Pick up or meet me at the Maryland Sheep & Wool Festival, Saturday, May 3, 2014.

For Sale is a signed Jensen Tina Traveler/Original, stamped date on bottom 4-4-92. Cue the Twilight Zone music since that is the exact day I decided to post this and didnât know the date on the bottom until I looked. 22 years ago today this wheel was made. The only known problem with the wheel is that the black plastic cradle that holds the orifice end of the flyer rod is cracked. You can see in the pictures (at the link below) that it is held with rubber bands. The bands have been working just fine. My problem with the wheel is that is is just too complicated for my brainâ¦ too many variables. I like my plain and simple Louet and Ashford Elizabeth. I am the second owner of the wheel. (Iâll be winding the yarn off the bobbinâ¦ itâs still there to show you it works and my spinning) If you want to read details about Jensenâs, do a Google search and you will find a couple of websites that sell them new.
http://s185.photobucket.com/user/Lavenderbluedilly/slides...
http://s185.photobucket.com/user/Lavenderbluedilly/librar...


Asking $1000 (sells for $1500 brand new).


----------



## Lavender Blue

Price Reduced to $950. Also, I found where the wheel is stamped as #24.


----------

